# Top 10 diy fruit concentrates



## Bear_Vapes (13/6/17)

I mainly vape fruit juices, that's why looking for the best fruit concentrates.

So far FA Fuji apple & FA forest fruit have been great as they are strong.

Can I get some suggestions on mango, peach, watermelon or any other nice strong fruit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (13/6/17)

IMO

Mango: CAP Sweet Mango
Peach: CAP Yellow Peach or TFA Peach Juicy
Watermelon: CAP Double Watermelon or FA Red Summer

My fav fruits:
CAP Sweet Lychee
INW Shisha Strawberry
LA Banana Cream and TFA Banana Cream
Combination of TFA Strawberry Ripe and TFA Dragon Fruit
CAP Double Apple
CAP Golden Pineapple

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (13/6/17)

IMO pineapple and dragon fruit are very... Distinctive flavors. 

If possible I would recommend you try some before buying a bottle. It's entirely possible you will love them though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (13/6/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I mainly vape fruit juices, that's why looking for the best fruit concentrates.
> 
> So far FA Fuji apple & FA forest fruit have been great as they are strong.
> 
> Can I get some suggestions on mango, peach, watermelon or any other nice strong fruit?


If you like FA Fuji, try INW Two Apples, they work great together.
Example: 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/783771/Ckemist Original: Apple Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------

